
Show HN: Chrome Extension to find useful topics for products on Amazon - ddrum001
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gefilter-fish/bbllaogfafkckhodkhkiofnfoenjcnmd
======
busymichael
Up-vote for the product name: GeFilter Fish! I notice the first extension was
posted to the Chrome App store around Passover -- well done!

One place you could grow your app: I know that people who sell products on
amazon are always looking for popular items that they can improve. Items on
Amazon with large numbers of reviews and large sales volume, but where the
reviews reveal a flaw in the product are hard to find.

Those are products where people can make a new version that fixes the flaw of
the popular product.

If you could re-purpose your product to discover those products, I know amazon
sellers would pay for that info.

